# Post some more photos...



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

I love to see the latest pics!

Here is Picasso today just before I mowed the lawn. I took the day off to watch basketball!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is so adorable!!! I need to take pictures. Unfortunately, our grass is wet from melting snow and has the usual winter mold on it. Yuck! When it gets nicer I will post some.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL-Picasso is soooo cute-I would say I was watching Basketball too but after U of L lost to Morehead yesterday I don't even want to. (HUGE U of L house) I didn't even bother to watch the game yesterday because the were only playing MOREHEAD-still a little upset about that :rant::rant::rant:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Here's a current pic of my baby. She's 15 weeks old today and as sassy as they come.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's Santos with some Mardi Gras loot.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

dodrop82 said:


> Here's a current pic of my baby. She's 15 weeks old today and as sassy as they come.


She is cute  I see some similarities to my Vana- the coloring for sure Don't know if you guys saw these in my other post but these are from Izzy's 3rd birthday

Great Idea I love seeing everyone's cutie~ and they ALL are cutie's!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

trueblue said:


> Here's Santos with some Mardi Gras loot.


That's a lot of loot!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My boys after a bath. They are eager and picture perfect due to the treat that is waiting for them on the railing. 

Jack 14 months (Sable) 11 pounds. Dexter 2 1/2 years (Black & White) 16 pounds.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is a recent picture of Chewy...he is 9 mos.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is Tillie, she is 9 months also!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Such cute babies! Can't wait for my McGee!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Loving the photos. 

Heres 2 recent ones of Ninja. The second one is him after I had just gave him a good belly rub LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, he's like HELLLLLOOOOOO, I am still here, WAITING for you to come baaaackkkk...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

All the babies are sooo cute. Finally I see a new picture of Baby Bo.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a bunch of cutie pies!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here are some current pictures of my guys


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

inlovewithhav said:


> LOL-Picasso is soooo cute-I would say I was watching Basketball too but after U of L lost to Morehead yesterday I don't even want to. (HUGE U of L house) I didn't even bother to watch the game yesterday because the were only playing MOREHEAD-still a little upset about that :rant::rant::rant:


Sorry about Louisville's loss. I watched the game and was definitely rooting for Louisville. I was born there. I'm a UK fan first. I grew up on a farm about 60 miles south of Lexington and recall sitting with my Pappy trying to tune the old tube type radio in to get a score! I've lived in Michigan, Arizona and now Washington, but just can't adopt another favorite team!

My favorite three teams are:

1) Kentucky
2) APD (Anyone Playing Duke)
3) Louisville

Thanks to everyone for the new pics! MORE, MORE!


----------



## mrsmooki (Sep 16, 2008)

Lovely pics. I have one I'd like to share of my grandson Andy & our 10 month old first home bred Hav waiting to to go in the show ring & one in the ring.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your grandson looks so grown up. He is on his way to being a heartbreaker when he does grow up. Love picture of them sitting in the chair!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Your dog is adorable (grandson too!!!). I just love these black and tan havs. Might have to get one!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> My boys after a bath. They are eager and picture perfect due to the treat that is waiting for them on the railing.
> 
> Jack 14 months (Sable) 11 pounds. Dexter 2 1/2 years (Black & White) 16 pounds.


Aww, they're SO HANDSOME, Linda!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mrsmooki said:


> Lovely pics. I have one I'd like to share of my grandson Andy & our 10 month old first home bred Hav waiting to to go in the show ring & one in the ring.


I don't know which one is cuter!!!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice! Looks like Andy will be handling in the ring. I'm jealous!

They are both very handsome.


----------



## mrsmooki (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments here are a couple of my favourites playing in the back yard


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

adorable shots...children and dogs!!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

*Rainy Morning - Sunny Afternoon*

Starting to get some nice sunsets...


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Lovely......


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

pretty sunset and pup too!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

O'Bluff said:


> Starting to get some nice sunsets...


What a beautiful photo!!! Have to ask, what camera/lens were you using...love the results and puppy too!!


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

One of pixie hiding, usually she throws the bed right over her but i guess she couldnt be bothered today.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> What a beautiful photo!!! Have to ask, what camera/lens were you using...love the results and puppy too!!


Its a Nikon D300. How can you take a bad picture when a Havanese is the subject?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Agreed!


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm also a basketball fan. Me and Hannad loves the Miami Heat. What team do you and Picasso like?


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

I love these pics! My daughter will be 3 in July, and we want a havanese!! We had a chance to get a puppy from a recommended breeder 2 months ago, but we feel she may still be too young, since she is not potty trained yet also...We woudl love to find a Havanese Rescue or Older Havanese....Otherwise we will have to wait it out..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: GREAT PHOTOS EVERYONE! :clap2:

I have enjoyed scrolling through and looking!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

HavaneseHannah said:


> I'm also a basketball fan. Me and Hannad loves the Miami Heat. What team do you and Picasso like?


My favorite two teams are UK and anyone playing Duke. I have always been a University of Kentucky basketball fan. I can recall sitting in front of my Pappy's old tube type radio as a young tyke with him trying to pick up a score from a station 60 miles away in Lexington. Now I can sit in front of my computer and watch anything I want from anywhere in the world! How times change!

I'm not nearly as into the pros. When I lived in AZ I tried to get into the Suns. They lost me when they went "Los Suns" trying to make a political statement. PLEASE - I watch sports to escape all that BS! I was into the Pistons back in the "Bad Boys" days. That was one of those teams you either loved or hated.

Picasso is a little short for basketball; I think he's into soccer! Its an European thing you know!


----------

